# sexing avicularia



## kellygirl (Jan 23, 2003)

i'm having a hard time sexing my a.avicularia.  he/she is plenty big enough to sex but very black and hairy!  i cant really see anything down there.  any suggestions?

kellygirl


----------



## Weapon-X (Jan 23, 2003)

*re*

wait until he/she is against the glass and use a magnifying glass if you have to, or pick her/he up if it will allow it and see if you can get a good look--Jeff


----------



## Ropes4u (Jan 23, 2003)

A nice bikini wax?  =D

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kellygirl (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re: re*



> _Originally posted by Weapon-X _
> *wait until he/she is against the glass and use a magnifying glass if you have to, or pick her/he up if it will allow it and see if you can get a good look--Jeff *


he/she is up against the glass because the webbing is all along the sides.  i have a perfect view but no idea what to look for.  it looks so different from the pics i've seen.  does anyone have a picture of a sexed avic so i could compare?

kellygirl


----------



## Garrick (Jan 23, 2003)

The males do have a small, circular spot near the center of their epigastric plate.  It's kind of hard to notice, as their bristles are so dark to begin with, but it's there.  Also, if you have a known female to compare it to, the male epigastric plate is more regtangular, while the female's is more trapezoidal.



-Garrick


----------



## Ephesians (Jan 23, 2003)

> A nice bikini wax?


LOL!

They sell handheld microscopes at Radio Shack that work great.  They have a small light on them so it is a lot easier to see.  I would suggest obtaining one of these.

In Him,
Marcus


----------



## Tangled WWWeb (Jan 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ephesians _
> *LOL!
> 
> They sell handheld microscopes at Radio Shack that work great.  They have a small light on them so it is a lot easier to see.  I would suggest obtaining one of these.
> ...


I'll second that. I have one of the pocket microscopes and two of the magnifying glasses with lights on them also. I never leave home without them.


----------



## kellygirl (Jan 26, 2003)

*bump*

i know this kinda died but since others are asking for help with sexing... i thought i'd try again to see if anyone had any pics of the undersides of sexed pinktoes.  please!  garrick's note was very helpful but i'm a visual learner.  plus i just love tarantula porn!   ;P 

kellygirl


----------



## KelliH (Jan 27, 2003)

I would like to see some pics like that also. In fact I will try and take some closeups of some of my subadults so we can compare.

I did recently take a picture of a fresh A. avicularia molt. I am new at this however I sexed it as female. What do ya'll think?






She looks really pretty right now, fresh from a molt. She is 5" now.


----------



## Placeboani2 (Aug 17, 2009)

Im lost, 
I have An  A. Avicularia that needs sexing, I dont know what im looking for? Where do i look, And what should i find? 

Thanks


----------



## Endagr8 (Aug 17, 2009)

Placeboani2 said:


> Im lost,
> I have An  A. Avicularia that needs sexing, I dont know what im looking for? Where do i look, And what should i find?
> 
> Thanks


http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=54718
http://www.birdspiders.com/faq_sex.php


----------



## Placeboani2 (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks for the links, Hard to tell on a Avic as there so dark. Might need to invest in a torch.


----------



## sharkfiend (Nov 1, 2017)

Although this is an old thread, I thought I'd take a leap of faith anyway. Any idea what the sex on this one might be?


----------



## 14pokies (Nov 1, 2017)

sharkfiend said:


> Although this is an old thread, I thought I'd take a leap of faith anyway. Any idea what the sex on this one might be?


It's a terrible angle but I don't see anything that screams female.. Get some better shots and we can help you out.


----------

